# A Little Hunting Humor



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Two Norwegian hunters from Minnesota got a pilot to fly them to Canada to hunt moose.

They bagged six.

As they started loading the plane for the return trip, the pilot said the plane could take only four moose.

The two lads objected strongly. "Last year we shot six, and the pilot let us put them all on board; he had the same plane as yours."

Reluctantly, the pilot gave in and all six were loaded. However, even on full power, the little plane couldn't handle the load and went down a few moments after takeoff.

Climbing out of the wreck one Norski asked the other, "Any idea where we are?"

He replied, "Yaaah, I think we's pretty close to where we crashed last year.."


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm goin' to the Olsons in Mn this afternoon, this one will go over really nice!! :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

oke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You oke: norweigens always were a little slow....


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

lol :beer:


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

And your guides are Lena-Olga and Killer...
Two moose would be be more believable.. If you'v ever seen some of the planes used on the Canada flyins, and the low time pilots,it makes you wonder... 
A favorite adventure print is a Native American hanging out of a float plane door with a big knife, His eyes are big in fear as he is trying to cut the rope of a tangled flailing canoe from bringing them down. It was tied to the side of the float struts and came undone but one end.. I cant remember where I saw it..might be worth posting...

A late night freight dog was arriving at their regular final destination and after hearing the familiar voice of the regular controller said "Tower, Guess who."

Tower after turning off the runway lights replied. 
"Freight 123, guess where."


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)




----------

